# Website Building



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone needs a website built from scratch, I can do it. I have been laid off for awhile, and need something to do. Just shoot me a message, I'll beat anyone's price out their and can probably do it faster.

Thanks

Justin

850-712-6686


----------

